# Express entry Visa



## moveinto (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi 
Happy New Year all!!
Please can anyone explain me the processs of the New Express entry Scheame for applying for PR in canacda?
Thanks


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

There are so many youtube videos explaining that. Why dont you search for it.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Go to CIC.CA


----------

